# 2006 Dodge Charger Styling... Disappointing?



## FrenchBoy (Apr 16, 2002)

Is it just me or is the styling of the new 2006 Dodge Charger announced this week at Detroit awefully bland?

http://www.autoweek.com/files/specials/2005_detroit/dodge/charger/pages/1.htm

Now,, the 300C and Magnum do appeal to me but this thing, which is supposed to reminisce the good ol' muscle era is quite a disappointment....

Or maybe, it's because I think the back ends of the oh-so-boring Mitsubishi Galant and the new Charger are a little too similar :dunno:

FrenchBoy


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

that rear door is awful


----------



## LeucX3 (Dec 26, 2001)

I like it.


----------



## FrenchBoy (Apr 16, 2002)

LeucX3 said:


> I like it.


Is that because of the name


----------



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

(Putting on my old Mopar fan hat from the 60s and 70s)

The Charger name should never have been used on a sedan.  I would have preferred a more retro-look - more like what Ford did with the Mustang, but that's my 0.02.


----------



## wiggy (Dec 15, 2003)

They should've just slapped on the Magnum front end. That thing doesn't look aggressive at all.


----------



## Optimus Prime (Nov 11, 2003)

gojira-san said:


> (Putting on my old Mopar fan hat from the 60s and 70s)
> 
> The Charger name should never have been used on a sedan.  I would have preferred a more retro-look - more like what Ford did with the Mustang, but that's my 0.02.


What he said ^^


----------



## toshweir27 (Jan 4, 2002)

gojira-san said:


> (Putting on my old Mopar fan hat from the 60s and 70s)
> 
> The Charger name should never have been used on a sedan.  I would have preferred a more retro-look - more like what Ford did with the Mustang, but that's my 0.02.


I agree.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

What the... I thought it was going to be a Magnum sedan. On one hand, it's nice that it's actually different, OTOH if they were going to make it different, it sould look better. The back is taken straight off of a Mitsu Galant.


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

you can't get more retro than that rear fender / wheel arc / lower c-pillar area.


----------



## 6000miles (Sep 29, 2003)

its mercedes corporate patent on the 4-door coupe after all


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

agree, looks bland :thumbdwn: I like the 300c and magnum too


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

I kind of like it have to see more pictures though. I'd be a little worried about the rear door fit and finish, the sedan has very complex rear door contours.


----------



## Lanc3r (Sep 5, 2004)

Lame.. The original looked like a fighter jet... That thing looks like.. uhhh .. a floater.


----------



## BlackChrome (Nov 16, 2003)

Compare to the new Impala and Monte Carlo (on the same site), the Charger looks a lot better!


----------



## xspeedy (Apr 10, 2003)

Forget that thing. Check out the new Chrysler Firepower! in CD.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

xspeedy said:


> Forget that thing. Check out the new Chrysler Firepower! in CD.


The Firepower is what the Crossfire should have been. The Crossfire is going to go the way of the Prowler and Breeze in 2 years flat, if that.


----------



## schreck (Jul 29, 2004)

Seems like a Chrysler 300 plus a new Mustang packed together.

Disgusting, IMO.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 20, 2004)

Disapointing, yes.

But not as terrible as what Pontiac did with the GTO.


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

Gabe said:


> Disapointing, yes.
> 
> But not as terrible as what Pontiac did with the GTO.


You got that right. They blew that big time what a disappointment.


----------



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

Artslinger said:


> You got that right. They blew that big time what a disappointment.


Just to continue this threadjack... have you seen the 2005 GTO? They added hood scoops and a spoiler. Still haven't done anything about giving it some soul. 

Here is a shot of the old ('69 Judge) and the new ('05 model).


----------



## xspeedy (Apr 10, 2003)

gojira-san said:


> Just to continue this threadjack... have you seen the 2005 GTO? They added hood scoops and a spoiler. Still haven't done anything about giving it some soul.
> 
> Here is a shot of the old ('69 Judge) and the new ('05 model).


What can they do? It is an Aussie model.


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

gojira-san said:


> (Putting on my old Mopar fan hat from the 60s and 70s)
> 
> The Charger name should never have been used on a sedan.  I would have preferred a more retro-look - more like what Ford did with the Mustang, but that's my 0.02.


:stupid:


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

gojira-san said:


> Just to continue this threadjack... have you seen the 2005 GTO? They added hood scoops and a spoiler. Still haven't done anything about giving it some soul.
> 
> Here is a shot of the old ('69 Judge) and the new ('05 model).


Call me a heretic, but I like the GTO. I think its styling is tasteful and subdued, and works very well. When the Monaro was first introduced as a concept, I begged GM to bring it here.

My problem with the GTO is dynamic, not aesthetic. Its damping and brakes (at least on the 04 model) just weren't up to the weight of the car. Couple that with a stingy spec list (no sunroof? no heated seats? no XM?) and the car is a hard sell, for me.

OTOH, I haven't driven an 05 yet. I hear the brakes are better, and 50 more hp is a persuasive argument.


----------



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

JST said:


> My problem with the GTO is dynamic, not aesthetic. Its damping and brakes (at least on the 04 model) just weren't up to the weight of the car. Couple that with a stingy spec list (no sunroof? no heated seats? no XM?) and the car is a hard sell, for me.
> 
> OTOH, I haven't driven an 05 yet. I hear the brakes are better, and 50 more hp is a persuasive argument.


I drove an 04 GTO and agree that the brakes were not up to the task. The handling was a bit numb also. The horsepower was fun though - I wish it wasn't a slushie that I drove though.

With the GTO I guess I was hoping for more - the same with Chrysler bringing out anything with the Charger name on it.


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

xspeedy said:


> Forget that thing. Check out the new Chrysler Firepower! in CD.


That thing looks and sounds (on paper) amazing. I hope they bring it to production.


----------



## Keith (Feb 27, 2002)

My '72 was much nicer than that! :thumbdwn:


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

recent news:



> As this is written, the next 2006 Dodge Charger hasn't yet gone on sale even though the nameplate is already being used on Dodge's NASCAR Nextel Cup entries. But it's safe to say that, even though this next Charger is a big four-door sedan, it should be - by far - the best driving Charger ever. And it could just be the quickest as well.
> 
> "Unveiled at the North American International Auto Show in Detroit in January (2005) and on sale this summer," explained Edmunds.com's Michelle Krebs, "the Charger rides on the same architecture as the extremely popular Chrysler 300 sedan, which is winning awards all over the place, including Edmunds.com's Most Significant Vehicle of the Year. The rear-drive Charger, of course, comes with Chrysler's awesome 5.7-liter Hemi V8 engine in the R/T; the base engine will be the 3.5-liter V6."
> 
> ...


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

well it's ... ummm ... different 

---------------------------------

*Charger SRT8*



> The Dodge Charger SRT8, with its 425 horsepower (420 lb-ft) 6.1 liter Hemi, does 0-60 in five seconds, 0-100-0 mph in the mid-16s, and 60-0 braking in about 110 feet :yikes: . It uses specially tuned dampers, spring rates, bushings, and anti-sway bars, a half-inch lower ride height, a retuned electronic stability program, and special 20 inch wheels with Goodyear Supercar F1 three-season tires (245/45/20 in the front, and 255/45/20 in the rear). The Charger SRT8 also has Brembo calipers and vented rotors (360 x 32mm discs up front, with 350 x 26mm in the rear). Styling changes include a revised front and rear fascias that helps cool the brakes and reduce lift, a hood scoop, a spoiler, and an SRT badge in the blacked-out grille; it's in silver, black, and red. The interior has grippy seats, a special steering wheel trim, dark-faced gauges, and an LED display for oil temperature or pressure and tire pressure. The differential and axles have also been upgraded.























---------------------------------------

*Charger Police car* 








---------------------------------------

*std Charger and Daytona editions*


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

SRT-8 will be fast... however, if the car looked like this one, then the complaints might be far fewer:










That's the 99 Charger concept car.


----------

